# TV - Optischer Digitalausgang Audio - Kopfhörer



## repe (3. Februar 2015)

*TV - Optischer Digitalausgang Audio - Kopfhörer*

Grüß euch!

Mein TC hat anscheinend nur einen optischen Digitalausgang. Was immer das auch ist 

Ich hab nur einen Kopfhörer mit dem "normalen" Eingang - sprich dem Steckerdings da. Gibts da sowas wie einen Adapter? Wie kann ich bei unserem TV mit Kopfhörer hören?
Mein PC steckt per HDMI am TV...könnte ich zumindest den Kopfhörer dort anstecken um zu spielen? Unser Töchterchen wirds danken 

Danke


----------



## Ryle (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: TV - Optischer Digitalausgang Audio - Kopfhörer*

Am PC kannst du auf jeden Fall den Kopfhörer anschließen und im Normalfall hat auch jeder TV einen Kopfhörerausgang.  Hersteller und Typ vom TV wären ganz hilfreich. Über Toslink (optischer Ausgabg) wird es ohne extreme Umwege nicht gehen, weil digital. Analog über Chinch könnte man mit Adapter arbeiten.


----------



## repe (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: TV - Optischer Digitalausgang Audio - Kopfhörer*

Hey!
Danke für die Antwort, das ist der TV:
Samsung UE40H5273 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

..ich hab alles abgesucht, und nur einen optischen Ausgang gefunden. Das E-Manual und das Handbuch sagen da nicht viel dazu, nur dass man per Seriennummer auf der Homepage nachschauen soll. Was ich gerade mache, und was bei Samsung ewig dauert


----------



## Laudian (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: TV - Optischer Digitalausgang Audio - Kopfhörer*

Welchen Fernseher hast du denn genau?

Wenn er wirklich nur digitale Ausgänge hat wirst du einen DAC + Kopfhörerverstärker benötigen, der das digitale Signal in ein analoges wandelt.

Möglicherweise funktioniert das mit dem PC auch, habe ich aber noch nie ausprobiert.


----------



## repe (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: TV - Optischer Digitalausgang Audio - Kopfhörer*



> DAC + Kopfhörerverstärker



was kostet - wo bekomm ich? 

hrmpf! ich sollte wohl früher solche sachen bedenken 

edit: oh mann...teuer


----------



## Ryle (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: TV - Optischer Digitalausgang Audio - Kopfhörer*

Der sollte eigentlich einen 3,5mm Kopfhörerausgang haben. Hast du eventuell Kopfhörer mit 6,35er Stecker?
Ansonsten mache bitte mal ein Foto der Ein-/Ausgänge an deinem TV.


----------



## repe (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: TV - Optischer Digitalausgang Audio - Kopfhörer*

Ich hab einen ganz normalen Kopfhörer - jo, 3,5 mm nach Recherche 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laudian (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: TV - Optischer Digitalausgang Audio - Kopfhörer*

DAC:
Fiio Shop - FiiO Taishan D03K | FiiO Shop

Verstärker:
Fiio Shop - FiiO E6 tragbarer Verstärker

Das wäre so das billigste was mir spontan einfällt, vielleicht hat ja jemand anderes noch eine Idee.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: TV - Optischer Digitalausgang Audio - Kopfhörer*

Also, wenn du keine sehr teuren Kopfhörer hast und nur mal TV per Kopfhörer schauen willst, um keinen zu stören, dann steck die einfach in die Buchse, die du ja nun gefunden hast. Falls nötig kaufst du noch ein Verlängerungskabel wie zB deleyCON PREMIUM HQ Stereo Audio Klinken: Amazon.de: Elektronik oder 5 m Stereo Klinke VerlÃ?ngerung 3,5 mm: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Laudian (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: TV - Optischer Digitalausgang Audio - Kopfhörer*

Wie soll er denn einen Kopfhörer mit 3,5mm Klinkenstecker an einen optischen S/PDIF Ausgang anschließen ? ^^


Den Verstärker kannst du dir aber sparen:
Zuerst kannst du (sobald du einen DAC hast) einmal ausprobieren, ob der optische Ausgang geregelt ist. In dem Fall brauchst du überhaupt keinen Verstärker, da dieser nur zum Regeln der Lautstärke benötigt wird.

Wenn der Ausgang ungeregelt ist (was bei digitalen Ausgängen üblich ist) könntest du aber auch vom DAC in den Line-In deines PC's gehen und den Ton dann darüber abspielen und regeln.


----------



## hendrosch (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: TV - Optischer Digitalausgang Audio - Kopfhörer*

Ich glaube er hat etwas ab euch vorbei geredet. 

Hab ich das richtig verstanden das der Ton und das Bild vom PC kommen und momentan über den Fernseher ausgegeben werden, aber der Ton von nun an über den Kopfhörer laufen soll?
Dann musst du nur den Kopfhörer an den PC anschließen und das Standard-Audiogerät wechseln. 

Dann wirst du über die Kopfhörer allerdings nur Töne vom PC hören, wenn du z.B. auch den Ton vom Fernsehen darüber hören willst brauchst du (falls der TV wirklich keinen Analogen Anschluss hat) den oben genannten DAC.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: TV - Optischer Digitalausgang Audio - Kopfhörer*

Der TV hat nur einen optischen Ausgang ergo kannst du da den Kopfhörer nicht direkt anschließen, aber was hindert dich daran den Kopfhörer direkt am PC einzustecken? Dann musst du nur das Standard Wiedergabeinstrument von HDMI auf Klinke umstellen und gut ist.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: TV - Optischer Digitalausgang Audio - Kopfhörer*



Laudian schrieb:


> Wie soll er denn einen Kopfhörer mit 3,5mm Klinkenstecker an einen optischen S/PDIF Ausgang anschließen ? ^^


 ich dachte er hätte inzwischen eine  3,5mm-Anschluss gefunden??? ^^  Dann hab ich das falsch verstanden.


----------



## repe (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: TV - Optischer Digitalausgang Audio - Kopfhörer*

hey! nein, habe keinen anschluss für 3,5 mm gefunden - den gibts net. aber wenn ich über den pc gehe, dann funktioniert das. nur normal tv gucken, da brauch ich eben dementsprechendes. wichtig war für mich, dass ich zumindest die spielgeräusche auf een kopfhörer bekomme. 
vielen dank an alle!


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: TV - Optischer Digitalausgang Audio - Kopfhörer*

Moment: du willst also nur für Gaming den Sound, der an sich vom PC kommt, auf den Kopfhörern haben? Das wäre total einfach: wenn du den PC per HDMI mit dem LCD verbindest, wird der Ton per HDMI gesendet. das musst Du einfach wieder umstellen: bei win7 wäre das bei der Systemsteuerung, Sound&Hardware, Sound => in dem Fenster hast du eine Liste, da musst du dann einfach wieder den Onboardsound per Rechtklick als "Standardgerät" aktivieren. Da könnte auch "Lautsprecher" und nur klein "Realtek" oder so dabei stehen. bzw. wenn du ne richtige Soundkarte hast, dann eben die Soundkarte. Die Kopfhörer steckst du dann "wie immer", wenn du per Monitor spielst, einfach an den PC an.


----------



## repe (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: TV - Optischer Digitalausgang Audio - Kopfhörer*

servus!
so hab ich das gemacht, das geht auch fein! es wäre cool gewesn ohne viel rumgetue einfach per 3,5 mm an den tv zu gehen.  dann hätte ich alles auf einmal gehabt - aber man kann halt net alles haben


----------

